# B&m xtreme adventures are here to help you with your hunt of a lifetime



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Great guys to deal with here folks. 

Get em booked!

Bill shoot me some info on the Il outfitter plz sir.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt

pm sent chase on the illinois hunt thanks buddy


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Some great spots open for both states guys get them while you can!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Super guys to deal with here folks...glad to call them frields!!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks tom you should go up with mark and i to missouri this year to hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! also looking for turkey hunters for both states, i have not heard birds gobble around here like they did in missouri this spring around here in years awesome time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

our missouri outfitter has several sept and late oct spots left and some rut spots left going fast so get them booked!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

HOYT68 said:


> thanks tom you should go up with mark and i to missouri this year to hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! also looking for turkey hunters for both states, i have not heard birds gobble around here like they did in missouri this spring around here in years awesome time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bill, if i wasn't hooked up in a killer place in NW Ohio, i'd take you guys up on this for sure!!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

summer specials on combo hunts in missouri pm me for info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

check out these sites www.dndxtremehunts.com and www.timberlandoutfittersinc.com


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for a good buddy.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

guys keep your eyes open we will have a raffel for a missouri guided rut hunt within the next couple weeks


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

the ticket will be 100.00 but there will be only 25 tickets sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! still a couple weeks away with all details but wanted to keep everyone informed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

tickets ready call me for more info at 1/740/525/5640 thanks bill


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for some good guys.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

HOYT68 said:


> tickets ready call me for more info at 1/740/525/5640 thanks bill


ttt


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

HOYT68 said:


> guys keep your eyes open we will have a raffel for a missouri guided rut hunt within the next couple weeks


also can be used as a muzzeloader hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------

